# Is he trying to own me?



## charlieboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Every time ace is on my shoulder and someone comes near me (especially my partner) he starts doing bat bird at them. He also starts pecking my face and getting angry at me like he wants me to make them go away or something. 
Is this normal? is he trying to tell every one that he owns me?


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

As soon as Zippy tries to peck at my face or tries to bite he is removed from my shoulder, he gets a little hormonal from time to time and thinks he is top bird , I would remove him from your shoulder when he does this and try out some hormonal techniques like covering him up for longer etc there are some great sticky's on here which can help you


----------



## charlieboy (Feb 10, 2013)

yea I have seen those stickys I will definitely try that. Hes only a baby though still on night feeds, should he be getting hormonal this young?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yup, sounds like that's exactly what he's doing...telling the world he owns you!


----------



## charlieboy (Feb 10, 2013)

I thought so lol should probably try to stop that before he bites somebody. At least I know he likes me


----------



## WhiskeyBird (Apr 6, 2013)

It might help to just set him down for a couple minutes when he gets nippy. Eventually he'll realize that nipping means he doesn't get to sit with you, and it should help.


----------

